# Receding Quicks?



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it possible or not? I have heard both and was wondering what everyone here thought.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to say yes it's quite possible, though I don't have first hand experiences to back it up, there's alot of information out there that says so.
Related discussion about the topic that was asked here before,

Receding the quick


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

If it wasn't possible I'd have a couple of dogs who'd be walking around on their quicks, hahah. In my experience, you can recede the quicks. There may be dogs with quicks that won't recede for whatever reason, but I've never come across that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Sure. I've seen it first hand. You let a dog's nails grow out super far and their quicks grow out too and get clipped.

If you clip their nails frequently a little bit (without hitting quick) it will recede back. If you clip the quick and keep the nail trimmed that short, it will also keep it back, but that is obviously not very humane.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep. Slight "abrasion" makes the quick recede, which is why it helps to cut them short frequently. The quick gets more exposed and recedes in reaction to this. I've been able to get Sydney's nails down to a manageable level by using a dremel to get them as short as possible without hurting the quick. For me, that has been the most effective method, just because I can get them so short and trim the "outsides" of the nail (the part that isn't the quick, lol) shorter than the quick itself so it is very exposed.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

yes. just keep up with having them clipped every single month once or twice a month, also lots of walks on cement help too since it can help rub them back. but doing it constantly is the only way for it to happen, if you do it once every two or three months you more than likely won't see a notice, it has to be constant. and i always recommend the walks on the cement and play. its like a natural nail filer for some dogs. just keep an eye on the pads tho to make sure they don't get to roughed up.


----------

